# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A e kanë vizituar Kosovën shqiptarët e Shqipërisë?

## DYDRINAS

Per shqiptaret ne Shqiperi. 

Po behen 13 vite qe Kosova eshte e çliruar nga pushtimi serb dhe po behen 4 vite qe ajo ka shpallur pavaresine.

*A e keni vizituar Kosoven? 
*

----------


## stern

Te them te drejten Jo sme eshte dhene mundesia;por do kisha kenaqesi per ta vizituar njehere

----------


## Jack Watson

Unë po njëherë, herën e fundit verën e kaluar. Hëngrëm një drekë në një zonë të bukur mes malesh, lokali më duket se quhej Vila, më sipër ndodhej një lokal me emrin White House. Gatime të mira, me përjashtim të biftekut që s'më pëlqeu edhe aq. Gjithsesi çdo herë që shkoj (verës gjithmonë) largohem me përshtypje të mira.

----------


## Hard

> Unë po njëherë, herën e fundit verën e kaluar. Hëngrëm një drekë në një zonë të bukur mes malesh, lokali më duket se quhej *Vila*, më sipër ndodhej një lokal me emrin White House. Gatime të mira, me përjashtim të biftekut që s'më pëlqeu edhe aq. Gjithsesi çdo herë që shkoj (verës gjithmonë) largohem me përshtypje të mira.


....a ishte Ky *Villa Natyra....*

----------


## Izadora

S'kam qene asnjeher ne kosove .

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ....a ishte Ky *Villa Natyra....*


Vila Park!

Kjo gjendet afer Shtepise se Bardhe qe eshte ne kete foto.

----------


## loneeagle

Vete nuk kam shkuar asnjeher, por nga ata qe kan qene kam degjuar gjera te mira edhe ushqimin e mburrin e shume. Do kisha deshira ta vizitoja ndoshta ne te ardhmen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hard

> Vila Gold!
> 
> Kjo gjendet afer Shtepise se Bardhe qe eshte ne kete foto.


...aha , kjo qenka kejt tjeter....

...une mendova se ishe te kjo...

http://v2.cache2.c.bigcache.googleap...rect_counter=2

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ...aha , kjo qenka kejt tjeter....
> 
> ...une mendova se ishe te kjo...
> 
> http://v2.cache2.c.bigcache.googleap...rect_counter=2


Me siguri se ka qene ketu:

http://www.vilapark-ks.com/

----------


## Jack Watson

Poshtë ksaj Shpisë së Bardhë ishte ai lokali ku nejtëm. Përballë ishte një vilë private me një flamur gjigand shqiptar në oborr (me sa mora vesh vila i përkiste një biznesmeni nga Shqipëria, shpërndarësi i Mercedesit).

----------


## Hard

> Me siguri se ka qene ketu:
> 
> http://www.vilapark-ks.com/


...hahaha... nuk e di...ndoshta...!!! 
mendoj se ka shum villa te ketij lloji....

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Poshtë ksaj Shpisë së Bardhë ishte ai lokali ku nejtëm. Përballë ishte një vilë private me një flamur gjigand shqiptar në oborr (me sa mora vesh vila i përkiste një biznesmeni nga Shqipëria, shpërndarësi i Mercedesit).


Vellau i vet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Te them te drejten Jo sme eshte dhene mundesia;por do kisha kenaqesi per ta vizituar njehere


Sa me shpejte stern. Kosova jone ka njerez shume te mire dhe ka nje natyre fantastike.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> ...hahaha... nuk e di...ndoshta...!!! 
> mendoj se ka shum villa te ketij lloji....


Hard Kosova eshte nje vend shume i qete dhe mikprites. Udheto nga te duash, rri ku te duash, ulu ku te duash dhe gjithkund gjen njerezillek.

Une ndjehem i lumtur sa e vej kemben ne Kosove! Kur kam shkel per here te pare m'u ka shkul zemra prej trupi! Aq shume emocione kisha!

----------


## Hard

> Hard Kosova eshte nje vend shume i qete dhe mikprites. Udheto nga te duash, rri ku te duash, ulu ku te duash dhe gjithkund gjen njerezillek.
> 
> Une ndjehem i lumtur sa e vej kemben ne Kosove! Kur kam shkel per here te pare m'u ka shkul zemra prej trupi! Aq shume emocione kisha!


...DYDRINAS ...me behet qejfi shum qe ke keto pershtypje per Kosoven ... :Lulja3: 

...edhe une mendoj se gjithsesi jan mikpritsa....

----------


## drague

po te na bej dikush ndonje ftese vijme.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jo asnjeher skam qen, dhe se di a do shkoj ndonjeher , dhe ato pushime qe kemi mundohem ti kaloj ne shqiperi.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Jo asnjeher skam qen, dhe se di a do shkoj ndonjeher , dhe ato pushime qe kemi mundohem ti kaloj ne shqiperi.


Nuk eshte justifikim. Kur ekziston deshira gjendet gjithmone koha! Ne fund te fundit Kosova nuk eshte me shume se 3 ore rruge.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Nuk eshte justifikim. Kur ekziston deshira gjendet gjithmone koha! Ne fund te fundit Kosova nuk eshte me shume se 3 ore rruge.


Spo justifikohem aspak ,por asgje sme lidh me kosoven dhe skam njeri andej , kshuqe detyrimisht se coj as ne mendje . Sic e thash shqiperia me lidh akoma se kam njerez qe vi andej .

----------


## s0ni

Kam qene & I loved it.

Ne te ardhmen ne Brezovice kam shume deshire te shkoj.

----------

